# Shiny wheels....



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

I purchase a 290 engine from someone on this forum a while ago.... nice engine

Anyway how does he or you get the tender wheels so clean and shiny?

thanks
dr bob


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think you are talking about flyernut. I also think he uses those small brass wire wheels in a Dremel drill. I bought some on ebay but have not used them yet. LOL, Need to find my Dremel drill. I got 16 of them for around 12.00 with free shipping. I have tried alcohol
and that does not shine them at all. I would think a shiny wheel would pick up power better.

Like these-
https://www.ebay.com/itm/RT-53B-16P...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Good morning people...On the brass, pick-up wheels that come on certain tenders, I first remove them from the truck and use a small buffing wheel on my Dremel. I load up the buffing wheel with polishing compound or rogue, and go to work. There are 2 different sizes of buffing wheels; a large one approx 1 inch in diameter, and a smaller one approx 3/8 in diameter. I use the smaller one.. After polishing a wheel for around 30 seconds or so, I wipe off the wheel with a cloth soaked in alcohol, and if it needs more polishing, I get back to work.. After putting the wheel sets back into the truck, check your wheel gauging... On to those brushes..I have 3 different wire brushes that I use, a stainless steel brush, a steel one, and a brass one..Each one does a little different cleaning effect but I like the stainless brushes the best. One thing to add, I tend to stay away from those bulk brushes that were in the link MOPAC shared. They are dangerous! The bristles are not adequately fastened into position and the bristles tend to fly out at you. I've had them stick into my hands, legs, arms, and even my belly,lol!!. I had developed a nasty infection on my stomach and when I looked at it further, it was indeed a bristle that had embedded itself into my skin... I've found out that if you buy and use the Dremel brand of brushes, you're pretty safe from UFO's. Yep, they cost a little more but I believe well worth it... Stay safe buddies!!!


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

flyernut you are absolutely correct about the cheaper brushes.I bought some from a tool vendor at a train show and they are like an anti-personnel device,The tiny brushes break off and go everywhere.If you do not have a Dremel you can remove the wheel set and use a Scotch-Brite pad by hand.Granted not as good as the Dremel but it will clean those wheels.....


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I use the Dremel felt wheel and jeweler's rouge on HO scale wheels too. It makes quick work of them and polishes them to a mirror luster.

I did use Mother's Mag & Wheel polish and a glass cleaning towel before buying the felt wheels and rouge.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, sorry for showing those cheap brushes. I thought that was what flyernut used. I was wrong. Like I said I have not used them yet. I guess if I use them I should get a welder's helmet and a suite of armor first.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I will redeem myself now. I found a very easy and safe way to
clean and shine the brass wheels. I got this at my local grocery store for about 5.00. Its called "twinkle". It is a simple copper and
brass cleaner. Comes in a plastic jar with a sponge. I think it did a great job. No drill needed. It really looks even better in person than the photo. So easy.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Just rub it on till all tarnish is gone and then rinse under the faucet. Let Dry.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

I can handle that.... thanks
dr bob


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Just rub it on till all tarnish is gone and then rinse under the faucet. Let Dry.


Looks good Mopac! Does it leave a residue? Is the conductivity effected?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

None at all Broke. No residue. I thought about that also. As I rinsed it off I rubbed the wheel with my fingers to get it all off. It just ate that tarnish right off. Jar says it cleans and makes shiny. Just what the DR wanted. I was going to come back and say it ate my
fingers up. Took skin and meat off to the bone. I thought that would be funny. My sick sense of humor. It is safe, no problems.

Broke, the sponge got black from the tarnish. I just held sponge under water and it all washed out of sponge. It must be water soluble. On the jar it does say to rinse under running water. No precautions or warnings on label.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2019)

Looks good Mopac. Will have to look for Twinkle.


----------

